# Breeding time



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had 3 of my cory for over 6 months now and the newest 2 are nearly as big as the parents already.
I've seen the results of 5 spawnings already but have not much of a clue as to how to sex the cory as yet.
I have a spare 5 gal tank with filter and heater that I could use to raise the fry and I'm thinking of using it to start breeding them for my daughters' interest. 
I know 5 gal is a bit small for getting them to spawn in so I was thinking of a fry net - or would the 5 gal as temporary accommodation be sufficient?
With the equipment I have available, what would you suggest as the most successful approach?
cb


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When sexing cories, look at them from the top. Females will be bigger and fatter. A 5 gal will do fine for raising fry. When the cories lay eggs, you can easily roll them off the glass and move to tank or net. Add an airstone to where it keeps the eggs moving. They will hatch in 3 to 5 days.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

So--- I got a breeder net just in time to save 2 eggs.
Well, I hope it works out - I'm thinking of adding a shrimp to the eggs to assist in clean-up.
cb


----------

